# Plants on a budget



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I would like to spend around $50-$75 (plants, lights, gravel, etc), no more on plants. I would like my plants to be easy to keep plants. I have not purchased a light system or gravel for my 55 gallon. I would like some smaller plants in the front, larger plants in the back.  I also would like a light system that looks respectable (not like a garage light system).

Is thiss possible? Can you help me? Any suggestions?
Also, I would not like to use CO2.

I also do not need the tank to be overly crowded with plants. I want the fish to be the main attractions.

The fish are kinda big, so they might need a little more space.

EDIT: I allready have plenty of driftwood and large rocks.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

u can but those bambo plants in ur tank and they only grow 1/2 to 1 in. a year so they r easy to take care of. i spent like 30 r so to put in my 2 135's looks really nice i picked them up from a asian pant store in the mail .


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

I just bought Anubia and Cryptocorynes for my tank. They are a little pricier than other plants, but they are low maintenance/low light plants that will eventually grow to be very nice and can be cut into smaller plants at a future date.

So far in about two weeks, each plant has sprouted two new leaves!

I paid about 15 CAN for each though.

Good luck!

Pac


----------



## PYROPYGO1 (Nov 23, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> I would like to spend around $50-$75 (plants, lights, gravel, etc), no more on plants. I would like my plants to be easy to keep plants. I have not purchased a light system or gravel for my 55 gallon. I would like some smaller plants in the front, larger plants in the back. I also would like a light system that looks respectable (not like a garage light system).
> 
> Is thiss possible? Can you help me? Any suggestions?
> Also, I would not like to use CO2.
> ...


did you find your drift wood or did you buy it, if bought, where can i get a good piece of log or something with limbs if possible? i have a 75g size-48x18x21.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

PYROPYGO1 said:


> did you find your drift wood or did you buy it, if bought, where can i get a good piece of log or something with limbs if possible? i have a 75g size-48x18x21.
> [snapback]830729[/snapback]​


The ones I have in my tank I found at a local river.


----------

